# Sony or Nikon



## som88 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Planning to buy a camera below 10K. Please suggest one of the two below:*

1. Sony Cybershot DSC-W570 Point & Shoot (Flipkart.com: Sony Cybershot DSC-W570: Camera)

OR

2. Nikon S6150 Point & Shoot (Flipkart.com: Nikon S6150: Camera)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2011)

specswise nikon one seems better...but remember nikon S6150 is a touchscreen camera

touchscreen cameras is not a great idea ...y do they think DSLRs have soo many buttons


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 19, 2011)

Take a look at this:
Buy Canon PowerShot SX130 Black Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
It is world renowned for its IQ.


----------



## som88 (Sep 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> specswise nikon one seems better...but remember nikon S6150 is a touchscreen camera
> 
> touchscreen cameras is not a great idea ...y do they think DSLRs have soo many buttons



So u're saying i shud go for sony...???



aniket.cain said:


> Take a look at this:
> Buy Canon PowerShot SX130 Black Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> It is world renowned for its IQ.



Thanks but u confused me more with one more option.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2011)

not exactly...I mean nikon one have great feature..but will it be reliable to use touchscreen on cameras??...I suggest you to try it yourself at any shop...if u r ok with that then get it..

I suggest you to take a look at canon IXUS 220HS ...it have superb featureset like back illuminated sensor, full HD recording Buy Canon IXUS 220 HS (Silver) Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

SX130IS is big fat and ugly looking but have great picture quality...if u want to learn photography this one is the best...remember it uses pencil cells


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> specswise nikon one seems better...but remember nikon S6150 is a touchscreen camera
> 
> touchscreen cameras is not a great idea ...y do they think DSLRs have soo many buttons



+1 on that.so I m also going to suggest u sony


----------



## som88 (Sep 23, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> not exactly...I mean nikon one have great feature..but will it be reliable to use touchscreen on cameras??...I suggest you to try it yourself at any shop...if u r ok with that then get it..
> 
> I suggest you to take a look at canon IXUS 220HS ...it have superb featureset like back illuminated sensor, full HD recording Buy Canon IXUS 220 HS (Silver) Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> 
> SX130IS is big fat and ugly looking but have great picture quality...if u want to learn photography this one is the best...remember it uses pencil cells



Thanks a lot. BTW I read some very bad reviews of letsbuy.com and I have never shopped from any other online portal but flipkart. Can u plz tell me ur personal experience with letsbuy?



aroraanant said:


> +1 on that.so I m also going to suggest u sony



Thnx buddy.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2011)

I have only experience with flipkart and ebay...never shopped from letsbuy. but its people here have bought mobiles from letsbuy and most people got the delivery properly


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 23, 2011)

the problem lies nowhere with letsbuy EXCEPT the delivery times....takes about 2 weeks for delivery....pathetic for a modern online portal. they should improve on this aspect. nevertheless, you'll get your product well-packaged through blue dart....moreover, you can apply discount coupon too while purchasing.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ I bought a lot of stuff from Letsbuy, and I never had any problems with them, and each item was delivered in proper time, like 2-3 days.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a bought a lot of things from letsbuy like my phone(Incredible S),nikon camera,portable HDD and have bought many things for my friends also.It is a very good and trustworthy website


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 23, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> ^^ I bought a lot of stuff from Letsbuy, and I never had any problems with them, and each item was delivered in proper time, like 2-3 days.



agree....great site!


----------



## jyotish (Sep 23, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> agree....great site!



One suggestion here, buy from authorised delers only. My reasons - warranty benefits. if tomorrow your digicam has a problem, the authorised guys can give u service on free or discountd basis. Without warranty u may face such hassles later. My cousin got hx7v camera from sony and he got 3yrs warranty and 4 GB card also free. Other retailers may not offers you these things


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2011)

@jyotish...its not that way...if u get a product with bill & warranty card ...then u will definitely get servicing hassel free...

You know Nikon have only service center in Mumbai and maybe Pune in whole maharashtra...soo if your camera gets damaged you have to go to that service center..no option


----------

